# Sump Design



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

This is a sump design I am proposing to build, it is very basic as my needs are not very demanding.

Image:










Comments are welcome.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks perfect! will you add some sort of pre-filter?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you, I have been considering it being that waste being trapped within the "bio" media is not desirable. I was going to stack it:

Layer 1: Pot scrubbers (above the water line in the flow of the return)
Layer 2: Course filter materials (at the water line)
Layer 3: Fine filter materials
Layer 4: Bio balls


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Bioballs are more effective in a wet-dry environment. pot scrubber's are usually used as a cheap replacement for bioballs. so if you plan on spending the cash, why not change out the submerged bioballs for ceramic rings?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

For sure - greater surface area sounds like a great idea, I was just thinking about the cleaning process but if the filtration is decent than it should not be too challenging.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

id stick with bioballs uptop especially if your not going to prefilter the water b4 it hits them.. pot scrubbers would get gunked up faster...

whatchya keeping in the refugium? possibly have the bio media tower over it? but half the length so you can acess it and light it from the side? then bring down the pump water level a bit to maintain a wetdry flow of the water over the refugium.

i just feel like your loading up that first chamber to much.. keep poret foam in it and thats it, have the work into the wetdry over the refugium with ceramics/heaters


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

S14Swap240sx said:


> id stick with bioballs uptop especially if your not going to prefilter the water b4 it hits them.. pot scrubbers would get gunked up faster...


It is very true (the method to my madness was cheap to replace)



S14Swap240sx said:


> whatchya keeping in the refugium? possibly have the bio media tower over it? but half the length so you can acess it and light it from the side? then bring down the pump water level a bit to maintain a wetdry flow of the water over the refugium.


To be honest I would need to see a quick image - feel like jumping into paint and doing a roughed up drawing?



S14Swap240sx said:


> i just feel like your loading up that first chamber to much.. keep poret foam in it and thats it, have the work into the wetdry over the refugium with ceramics/heaters


My African tank is quite stocked, I am looking for high filtration, extra water volume and decent bio-load


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

OK! Just *upping* this once and then I will let the building commence


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

i cant do paint my mouse pad is screwed up.. lol

but imagen my biochamber a bit shorter.. you got room for refugium and wetdry and a pretty good amount of water volume.. and a clutter free mechanical section b4 everything


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

S14Swap240sx said:


> i cant do paint my mouse pad is screwed up.. lol
> 
> but imagen my biochamber a bit shorter.. you got room for refugium and wetdry and a pretty good amount of water volume.. and a clutter free mechanical section b4 everything


Pretty interesting design for sure - the bio capacity looks decent but over time the nitrates will start building up and if cleaning process is not simple over time - it will just get forgotten.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

couldnt ask for an easier system to clean.. i took this apart like 1241 times already.. takes all of 5 minutes to turn off, and remove socks, media, heaters, pump


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Any top down pictures?


----------

